# 74 Percent of Californians Want to End Sanctuary Cities



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I truly believe that this poll backs up what I believe about lefty commies in this country. They are the minority in the nation, about 25% of the population, but the media plays games to lead many to think that they are the majority.



> Roughly 74 percent of California residents want to see an end to sanctuary city policies, according to a poll by UC Berkeley.
> 
> The issue to end sanctuary cities in the state crosses racial and party lines, with 65 percent of Hispanics registering their agreement, while 70 percent of independents, 82 percent of Republicans, and 73 percent of Democrats feel the same.


Poll: 74 Percent of Californians Want to End Sanctuary Cities


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

not going to matter in the end what the citizens care - their voice will be heard at the next election - the DNC will fight Trump to the very end to keep the illegals here - even the worse of the worse criminal element - you'll be seeing MILLIONS $$$$$ spent on defending multi murderer Cartel members ....

CA will start cutting and moving $$$$ around to cover the missing Fed $$$$ - making certain parts of the public hurting worse than others - mean while pointing the finger at Trump .... some of these cities would rather see transportation shut down and go into economic slumping than give up the illegals .... yes, they're that crazy


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

By crossing and attempting to live in the US illegally by definition illegal aliens are criminals. Put them on a bus. In 1954, President Dwight Eisenhower launched Operation ******* and it worked.
Dwight Eisenhower on Immigration


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Problem is that 26% lives in those cities. Well majority anyway. Just cut off federal funds as best possible and they'll come around.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Money talks and BS walks. Refuse federal funding to any government, public or private entity that breaks immigration law directly or indirectly. Sooner or later you will achieve the desired desultory. Socialism is great until you run out of other people's money.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What's the use of ending sanctuary cities when you live in a sanctuary state?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> What's the use of ending sanctuary cities when you live in a sanctuary state?


I guess the argument could be that with 74% of Californians opposing Sanctuary Cities, that CA as a state, will not support Sanctuary Cities.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

no doubt that CA and the cities within are going to be a hard nut to crack - more the reason to cut Fed $$$$$ immediately and then allow them to stew in their own hot water .... 

spend the time and resources hitting the cities without state support and already in sorry financial shape - AND with even less citizen support than the CA cities ... in Chicago it's all Rahm mouth and little else - Cook County would barely back him and absolutely no state aid .... put the least pressure on and there'd be citizen posses hunting down the criminal illegals and tossing them in holding pens ....


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I hardly doubt that federal money will be cut in anyway to these cities. It would be great if it did, but I cant see it happening.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I hardly doubt that federal money will be cut in anyway to these cities. It would be great if it did, but I cant see it happening.


Yee of little faith.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I hardly doubt that federal money will be cut in anyway to these cities. It would be great if it did, but I cant see it happening.


You don't know Donald Trump, but you will soon....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I hardly doubt that federal money will be cut in anyway to these cities. It would be great if it did, but I cant see it happening.


you're kidding - ripe opportunity for Prez Trump and the GOP to stick it to the a-hole enclaves of DNC liberals - they'll do with a relish of glee like you haven't seen since Billy Bob got azz reamed ....


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope that I'm wrong on this, but I cant see them stopping all federal money to these cities.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Yee of little faith.


Yes we all should be of any politician. There are still things that Trump can't do without all the other politician being on board and there are still a few republican not too keen on Trump.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> You don't know Donald Trump, but you will soon....


None of us know him. There is no way to know for sure that he will do what he has said. I hope that he sticks by all the stuff he said while campaigning, but all politician promise a lot and dont always deliver. 
Yes I did vote for him, it was the lesser of two evils. With him not being a politician we only have what he said on the campaign trail to gauge what he might do. I have major trust issues from anyone that wants to be a politician for any reason. They have all lied to us and it makes it hard to believe anything they say. I need to see action not just someones mouth flapping.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeti-2015 said:


> Yes we all should be of any politician. There are still things that Trump can't do without all the other politician being on board and there are still a few republican not too keen on Trump.


You are not wrong to question, but I will challenge that Trump is not a politician, but a business man and leader.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

RedLion said:


> You are not wrong to question, but I will challenge that Trump is not a politician, but a business man and leader.


I would agree with you, but what would you call him now? Once you run for any office at the local, state, or federal level you become a politician. Now there are very big difference between the local to state to federal, they are still politician.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I would agree with you, but what would you call him now? Once you run for any office at the local, state, or federal level you become a politician. Now there are very big difference between the local to state to federal, they are still politician.


Trump is going to break the mold for the better or worse. My guess is for the better.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

RedLion and the rest of you all, I'm going to end this back and forth. We all have our opinions and as much as I hope I'm wrong, I dont think that he will stop the flow of money to those cities. 

See adults can still have conversations without attacking each other. Oh wait that must mean we are both Conservative republican.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Doesn't the 74% know how to vote??


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeti-2015 said:


> I would agree with you, but what would you call him now? Once you run for
> any office at the local, state, or federal level you become a politician. Now there are very big difference
> between the local to state to federal, they are still politician.


People like Trump who were elected to office used to be called statesmen. Most of those elected to office 
were businessmen, who actually understood what it took for the country to prosper. The difference by my 
way of think is that *politicians* have 2 thoughts: 1) make as much money as you can, and 2) do 
whatever it takes to get re-elected so they can continue with #1.

I really don't think that Trump needs the money. He's even said he will not take his salary except for the 
required $1.00. It's a good start at being a statesman in my book. I can actually foresee a new head being 
added to Rushmore. At least I hope with all my heart he gets this country squared away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> What's the use of ending sanctuary cities when you live in a sanctuary state?


It is not yet, but they are working on it:
https://aminewswire.com/stories/511057037-california-may-become-the-nation-s-first-sanctuary-state

I kind of hope they are fascist enough to pass this and ram it down the 74%'s throats. Also it would be easier for Trump to cut funds off to a state then a city.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

How about to get a welfare, snap, ebt, wic card, have a valid ID stating your residence and citizenship. Federal government can lower funds within states that refuse to abide and enforce laws.. Hold politicians accountable.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Tell that 74% to vote better people into office and this crap will end.


----------

